# Tampa Bay Area Group



## sunny-cindy (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm new to the Website, and I'm interested in finding a local group. I don't see any posted, so I would like to find out if there's anyone out there from St. Pete, Clearwater, Tampa, etc.. that would be interested in forming a 'casual' group. What I'm hoping for is to meet people like me who are dealing with IBS and trying desparelty to live a normal life with a bunch of people who don't understand or can't comprehend what I go through every day. I don't want to dwell on my problems, but I hope to find strength though meeting others who live their life to the fullest despite the IBS hurdles. Is there a group of us out there with these things in common? I'm not the most social person in the world, and I don't ask people, 'by the way, do you have IBS?', but I've never met anyone who has this problem. I know I would feel great relief, to possibly start group activities, just simple things like Sat night movies or dinner. Activities that I would love to partake in, but become too anzious when being with people who can't relate to my fears. I want to get to know and be with people that would never question, why someone didn't show, or why someone is always late or why someone needed to unexpectedly leave. I hate having to tell people I don't feel well. Then they look at you like 'but what's wrong? you were find 30 minutes ago?' What they never understand is that I pretty much don't feel well every day of my life, it's just at that particualr moment, I really feel bad.Anyway, if there's anyone interested in giving a group meeting a try, please post. Thanks.


----------



## hopeless1 (Feb 3, 2001)

Hey Cindy, I used to live in tampa!! But now I live in Lake Worth. A little far to drive for a meeting!! But I would love to chat with you on line!! I now just how you feel. I wish everyone would get IBS for a week and know how we feel every damn day!! It is daily for me. I am on ss disability because of IBS.. I am 37 years old and have a 3 year old daughter. It is sometimes really hard to do things with her becaause of the IBS.. How long have you had it?? I have had it bad for about 10 years. I had a hysterectomy at age 35 thinking that was the problem but of course it was not I am still sick.. I can't work because I would get the IBS attacks everyday at work.. So last year I applied for ss disability thinking they would never give it to me . Well they did!!! I did work for 20 years so I feel ok taking the disability. Anyway if you want to chat email me at reddog###gte.net. Take care Linda


----------



## Blake (Oct 1, 2001)

Hi There







I live near St. Petersburg, FL would be interested in organizing some type of group. I'm 16 but my mom is extremely supportive so I'm sure she'd love to be involved as well. My email adress is: b###tampabay.rr.com


----------



## Luther Maze (Jun 8, 2003)

I now this is an old tread but why notmlhorwood###ij.net http://members.tripod.com/luthermaze/


----------

